# Das zu belastende Konto für diese Anmeldung



## picazolawyer

Hi everybody!!

I have a phrase that do not understan very much to translate, and I wonder if someone can help me to translate please...

"Das zu belastende Konto für diese Anmeldung lautet auf die xxxxx AG (AktienGesellschaft) welche nur die Anmeldung vornimmt, jedoch nicht Vertreter ist."

Thank you so much for your help...

Picazolawyer...


----------



## estudiante2102

Die wörtliche Übersetzung ist:

" The incriminating account for this registration is in the xxxxx AG (corporation) which only the registration carries out, however, not representative is. "

Es ist ziemlich schwierig, besser zu übersetzen... Ich glaube, dass Sie sagen konnten:

The incriminating account for this registration is in the xxxxx AG corporations, which is only carried out by the registration. However, this is not representative of ________

(Das bedeutet wirklich:
Die belastende Rechnung für diese Registrierung ist in den xxxxx Vereinigungen von AG, die nur durch die Registrierung ausgeführt wird. Jedoch ist das nicht Vertreter von ________.... Ich hoffe, dass es irgendwie hilft)

Ich weiß nicht, was es Vertreter von ... der Satz ist wirklich schwierig zu übersetzen

~Elizabeth

Würde Sie eher ich übersetzen diesen Satz ins Spanische?
¿Podría usted mejor dicho mí traducen aquella oración en el español?


----------



## picazolawyer

Yes, in fact, I need the spanish translation, however I do not have any problem translating from english to spanish. I don´t know if it would be easier for you to help me in that languaje:

"la cuenta incriminatoria para este registro obra en la empresa xxxx sociedad anónima que solo fue llavada a cabo por el registro. Sin embargo, no es representativo de ___"

Es correcto?  Is that ok?  Ist das richtig?


----------



## Kajjo

estudiante2102 said:


> Die wörtliche Übersetzung ist: "The incriminating account for this registration is in the xxxxx AG (corporation) which only the registration carries out, however, not representative is."



"das zu belastende Konto" means "the account to be debited", i.e. it states from which account the amount should be subtracted. [not: incriminating!]

_"The account to be debited for this registration is hold by XXX Inc. who is solely responsible for the registration but will not be represent [...?]."
_ 
I agree that "Vertreter" seems to be quite lonely here. Maybe we would need the sentence before and after to translate this word better.

Kajjo


----------



## picazolawyer

"La cuenta de débito para este registro está en la empresa Isler & Pedrazzini S.A., la cual es solamente la declaración se efectúa,  Sin embargo, no es representativa"
como ven?
 
Kajjo:
I agree with you..
Incriminating account = Debit account
 
thank you very much...


----------



## picazolawyer

There is no sentence before or after because it is the text of a formulary.. sorry


----------



## jester.

picazolawyer said:


> "Das zu belastende Konto für diese Anmeldung lautet auf die xxxxx AG (AktienGesellschaft) welche nur die Anmeldung vornimmt, jedoch nicht Vertreter ist."



Mi intento:

La cuenta por debitar para ese registro pertenece a EMPRESA X que solamente efectúa el registro, pero que no es agente.

Remarca: La palabra "Vertreter" es un poco difícil de traducir sin contexto, pero creo que "agente" es una traducción acceptable si no hay más contexto.

_EDIT: Hmm, ahora veo que ya has dicho que no hay más contexto._


----------



## heidita

picazolawyer said:


> "La cuenta de débito para este registro está en la empresa Isler & Pedrazzini S.A., la cual es solamente la declaración se efectúa, ¿?Sin embargo, no es representativa"
> como ven?
> 
> Kajjo:
> I agree with you..
> Incriminating account = Debit accountde
> 
> thank you very much...


 
*La cuenta de débito para este registro se encuentra en..., la cual sólo lleva a cabo/efectua dicho registro pero no la representa.*


----------



## picazolawyer

Muchísimas gracias a todos de verdad... no sé que haría si no existiera este foro. Esta fue la última versión, qué les parece?  :
 
La cuenta de débito para este registro pertenece a la empresa xxx S.A., la cual es únicamente responsable del registro,  Sin embargo, no es agente.
 
De verdad, no saben cuanto les agradezco...
 
Carla


----------



## jester.

picazolawyer said:


> Esta fue la última versión, qué les parece?  :
> 
> La cuenta de débito para este registro pertenece a la empresa xxx S.A., la cual es únicamente responsable del registro,  Sin embargo, no es agente.



Muy bien


----------



## alisonp

picazolawyer said:


> "Das zu belastende Konto für diese Anmeldung lautet auf die xxxxx AG (AktienGesellschaft) welche nur die Anmeldung vornimmt, jedoch nicht Vertreter ist."


Can I translate this into English for you, in case that helps?  Something along the lines of "The account to be debited for this application is in the name of xxxxx AG, which is only filing the application, but is not the agent/representative".  

Does this have anything to do with patents or trademarks, perchance?  I'm rather assuming it does, but if it doesn't I'd need to revise the above.


----------

